# my 95 240sx



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i've been on here for a while and decided why not put up some pics of my stock ass 240.


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

Nice! is that paint 11 years old or just the car? Ither way very clean.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

nah, i got it painted back in december, its alright for a cheap ass paint job.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

thought i'd put down what i had done, not much really.


custom exhaust with 2.25" piping from the header back
goldline lowering springs (not recommended)
aem intake


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

They did one hell of a good paint job for cheap...looks very smooth.

Nice looking car, man.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

thanks jeff, the only reson i got it painted was bc of a small fender bender and i had a friend who's dad owned a maaco shop. at the time i didn't realize that the paint would start chipping 6 months after i got it painted, but i can't complain, it was free.


----------



## et.turbo.dude (Jul 2, 2006)

just a quick question, what engine do u guys get in your 240sx in america? in australia we don't have a 240sx, we have the 200sx with the sr20det. good paint job by the way. good for a cheapie!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

in america, they screwed us over with the KA24DE, but i won't have that motor in for too much longer.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Nismo240 said:


> in america, they screwed us over with the KA24DE, but i won't have that motor in for too much longer.


we didn't get screwed over.. you just don't appreciate a car capable of towing


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

Dustin said:


> we didn't get screwed over.. you just don't appreciate a car capable of towing


lol, i think thats the only reason i like the motor, since it has a good amount of torque.


----------

